# first time dead lifts



## nightster (May 14, 2014)

I did REAL dead lifts for the first time last night... You can laugh, but I am surprised and happy I was able to do 3 sets of 5 at 165 pretty easily. Ive only attempted them once before and did them all wrong. ... It's the small victories right! Lol


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

Nice job bro. Ive never deadlifted lol.


----------



## nightster (May 14, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Nice job bro. Ive never deadlifted lol.



Thanks man!


----------



## Trauma RN (May 14, 2014)

Good for you, I just did mine for the 1st time about a month ago...


----------



## nightster (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Trauma!


----------



## Dtownry (May 14, 2014)

Good job.  Now keep doing them.  

Tell yourself without deadlifts I am a farce, a fake, a phony and some other man who is doing them would squish me like a bug and rape and pillage my family.


----------



## AlphaD (May 14, 2014)

Deadlifts and Squats or you are not a Man.  Good Job man......just keep it up. You will see an increase in all your lifts if you consistently incorporate DL's into your training regimen.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

Keep it up


----------



## losieloos (May 14, 2014)

I remember deadlifting 165 when I was playing jv football. Good job bro.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 14, 2014)

deadlifts + squats = inches added to your dick and a bigger bench press.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 14, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> deadlifts + squats = inches added to your dick and a bigger bench press.






Isn't it the opposite I'm pretty sure I've lost inches of mine. At least it appears smaller. Them quads.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 14, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Isn't it the opposite I'm pretty sure I've lost inches of mine. At least it appears smaller. Them quads.



That was meant in context of it making one more of a man bud... lol


----------



## Get Some (May 14, 2014)

Good Job!

Now I would say to increase your endurance during these lifts pick a weight where you can do 3 sets of 10 not incredibly comfortably, but so you can at least finish all the lifts. Don't drop back down to 5 reps or less until you can bust out 3 sets of 10 with 200 lbs! That's the way I did it and it's worked wonders. Get your muscles used to making that move and you will have less issues down the road. SO many people have the urge to go big right away but I promise you if you do this the right way you'll thank me in the end. 

YOu have no idea how much your posture will improve if you continue to do deadlifts on a regular basis. Just make sure your form remains solid at any weight you attempt. Good luck brother!


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

So whats the preferred form on getting the most out of dead lifts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> So whats the preferred form on getting the most out of dead lifts?




There is no dignity in sumo deadlifting


----------



## Get Some (May 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no dignity in sumo deadlifting



To the floor Alice!


----------



## Dtownry (May 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no dignity in sumo deadlifting



Wait I thought you pulled sumo?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Wait I thought you pulled sumo?



Nope. From time to time. I tried it. Not as strong


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nope. From time to time. I tried it. Not as strong



Fukk sumo.  I can't pull shit that way so every time I try it,  I just get pissed off.  More for geared lifting in my opinion and it looks gay as hell.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

I still don't do them. I'm a complete fukking POS.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 15, 2014)




----------



## TriniJuice (May 15, 2014)




----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


>





Was gonna post this exact video. Guy can be a goof ball sometimes, but really knows his shit.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Good Job!
> 
> Now I would say to increase your endurance during these lifts pick a weight where you can do 3 sets of 10 not incredibly comfortably, but so you can at least finish all the lifts. Don't drop back down to 5 reps or less until you can bust out 3 sets of 10 with 200 lbs! That's the way I did it and it's worked wonders. Get your muscles used to making that move and you will have less issues down the road. SO many people have the urge to go big right away but I promise you if you do this the right way you'll thank me in the end.
> 
> YOu have no idea how much your posture will improve if you continue to do deadlifts on a regular basis. Just make sure your form remains solid at any weight you attempt. Good luck brother!



He won't learn good form going big fast.

I like the 200 x 10 and once he gets that then he can start with lower reps.

Doing my tweaked version of The Cube Method and love how I do speed one week 1 set of 8 the next then sets of 3 the following week repeating this pattern until week 8 where I do singles.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Was gonna post this exact video. Guy can be a goof ball sometimes, but really knows his shit.


No self respecting man is going to let some put a pole in their ass to learn to pull, he puts that pole between my checks like that and it's going straight up his ass!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> No self respecting man is going to let some put a pole in their ass to learn to pull, he puts that pole between my checks like that and it's going straight up his ass!




"Bro, my form is straight.. now can you please remove your dick from my ass?"


----------



## nightster (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, and gals!  I couldve done more but since I was working with a power lift trainer I just followed his instructions and really wanted to learn the right form first.  Im feeling it a bit today! Lol  Im pretty excited this guy trains p.l.s who win in competitions so this could get fun!


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


>



I didn't watch the video because in the image for the vid I can tell you the dude has the bar too far away from him and is bent too far out over it hence,  even with that other guys wood on his back,  he's still doing it wrong....


----------



## Joliver (May 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I still don't do them. I'm a complete fukking POS.



I am ashamed.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

I njoyed learning the RIGHT way to deadlift. I will w time incorporate this into my regimen.


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I still don't do them. I'm a complete fukking POS.





joliver said:


> I am ashamed.



Jol will be making a visit to you to revoke your man card and possible take your nuts, you wont be needing them.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

Its funny cause I just watched those EXACT videos the other night lol. I practice form in the mirror...its sad lol.

I think Ive retained enuf of the info to not look like I'm doin it completely wrong. That's more of my concern is developing bad habits and having to unlearn those vs just learning the right way 1st.


----------



## bvs (May 17, 2014)

deads are the shit but its a love hate relationship


----------



## AlphaD (May 21, 2014)




----------

